# new build of safari released



## edX (Jan 10, 2003)

not an entirely new version, but a new build (v51) available from apple.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

Haha... so. Chimera nightlies and now Safari nightlies... i want tabs!!! Ed tell me when it has tabs so i think i start to use it... did they fix now only the desktop-killer-option-click-save-bug ???


----------



## edX (Jan 10, 2003)

well it's also out on versiontracker as 0.8.1 - anew version.

any idea why the apple site lists as 1.0 and the update sites as 0.8.1?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

it can't be 1.0 ...  it's just that bug fix... 

and as long its not my fav. browser i probably ignore untill i see the tabs ....


----------



## edX (Jan 10, 2003)

what i mean is that apple's safari page advertizes it as 1.0 public beta and updated the build from v48 to v51. but the update sites have listed it as 0.8.0 and 0.8.1. why the discrpency?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

*downloads it to be able to tell to ed for sure that it's 0.8.1 and not 1.0 alfa...  *


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

heh....

" THE APPLE SOFTWARE IS NOT INTENDED FOR USE IN THE OPERATION OF NUCLEAR FACILITIES, AIRCRAFT NAVIGATION OR COMMUNICATION SYSTEMS, AIR TRAFFIC CONTROL SYSTEMS, LIFE SUPPORT MACHINES OR OTHER EQUIPMENT IN WHICH THE FAILURE OF THE APPLE SOFTWARE COULD LEAD TO DEATH, PERSONAL INJURY, OR SEVERE PHYSICAL OR ENVIRONMENTAL DAMAGE.  "

"The term of this License shall commence upon your download or first use of the Apple Software and will terminate automatically without notice from Apple upon the commercial release of the Apple Software, or June 30, 2003, whichever occurs first. "  Prepare to paym guys.,..

not keep me thumbs ... i hope it doesnt have the italian.lproj or i'll gonna hack it asap  ....


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jan 10, 2003)

in the about screen it says 1.0 beta ( v. 48)
so either the browser was released early and had the problems corrected or versiontracker has the wrong listing. 
you think they are fixing any bugs we asked them too?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

Here...!!!!    *click*


----------



## toast (Jan 10, 2003)

What's new in this update anyway ?
Apart from the the fact is *still* miss tabs  ?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

fixed the killer-dekstop.option-click-save-kill-desktop-bug i think.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 10, 2003)

I might be smoking crack but it seems faster than before.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

yea ... but still not as fast as the boosted chimera.

i want tabs and i am sending them the pages with ugly banners as bug reports.. telling them im not used to see ugly banners!!


----------



## Jason (Jan 10, 2003)

so this is just a fix for the um home directory kill thing ive been hearing whispers of? or is there other improvements as well?


----------



## Jason (Jan 10, 2003)

also interesting notes.... one of the reviewers at versiontracker mentioned that apple wont add tabs... i wonder where he "heard" it from and if its true


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

well it has built in it the tabs feature, open it and look on it. if apple will not add it there, all the tab lovers stay in chimera.
it seems a bit faster. (slower than boosted chimera still...)


----------



## Jason (Jan 10, 2003)

wait, you are saying tabs ARE in there somewhere? i messed around with the interface builder a couple days back and had one hell of a time trying to enable it 

i hate to sound like a booger, but i think if safari comes off good, it kinda sucks, because there are at least 3 browsers out there there that deserve a chance, and they might lose alot of users if safari does well... kinda like IE and MS, not as integrated i know... but it kinda takes away the business of the small guys, ya know?

oh well, i love chimera and will stick with it 

until safari gets tabs  then i'll look again... naughty me


----------



## wiz (Jan 11, 2003)

if there are no tabs then the innovative company should come with an equivalent


----------



## edX (Jan 11, 2003)

equivalent of tabs - multiple open windows which can easily be brought forward and placed in the background. method existed long before anybody thought of chewing up more screen space with tabs. with today's os x's memory management and the increased amount of ram in most people's macs, there is almost no limit to the number of such windows that can be open. every browser comes with a menu bar called "window" where they can quickly and easily be managed.


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2003)

feh


----------



## boult (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Here...!!!!    *click* *




yeah  about show 1.0 v51 and  check get info, shows  1.0 Beta. 

THEN  if you set the folder view to list view, you will see 0.8.1

Now you get it guys??


----------



## edX (Jan 11, 2003)

clear as mud


----------



## mightyjlr (Jan 11, 2003)

i downloaded this new version and deleted the origional.  i removed the origional Safari from my dock.  i put the new Safari in my dock.  now whenever I open Safari, another Safari icon comes up next to the origional.  no matter what I do, once i start Safari there are 2 Safari icons in my dock... most annoying.


----------



## Skyzyx (Jan 11, 2003)

Would someone be willing to post the value of the navigator.userAgent JavaScript object?


----------



## RPS (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mightyjlr _
> *i downloaded this new version and deleted the origional.  i removed the origional Safari from my dock.  i put the new Safari in my dock.  now whenever I open Safari, another Safari icon comes up next to the origional.  no matter what I do, once i start Safari there are 2 Safari icons in my dock... most annoying. *


 \]

Yup.. I've got the same problem.. Can anyone help us out with this?


----------



## toast (Jan 11, 2003)

mightyjlr: delete the older one (empty trash), clear the Dock from Safari icons, then run the v51 version and click it in the Dock with Ctrl. Choose "Stay in Dock" and you're done.


----------



## mightyjlr (Jan 11, 2003)

duh... i didn't delete the trash.  that fixed it.  i clicked show in finder and it directed me to the trash, which is strange because i didn't think you could run a program from the trash.  oh well, it works now.


----------



## stealth (Jan 11, 2003)

Jason. yes. if everyone sticks to Safari then u are taking away the business of the smaller guys.!  but thats just TOUGH!

safari is just a beta and for me its much more stable than chimera which does have a few months experience and a few updates by now!!!
its very fast. as fast as chimera(i dont know if its a bit faster or slower but i dont really care).. and its one of the few browsers that supports Greek! (only omniweb and opera also do this)... u might not care about the Greek. but the fact is that Safari seems to have a much brighter future than any other Browser! 
and if WE show interest and support in this browser, then apple can focuss more on its development and we can get faster results(eg tabs in Safari)!!!


----------



## Meltdown (Jan 11, 2003)

But how do you redirect Ftp sites to Fetch in Safari?
I could do that in IE but not in Safari.
Anyone?


----------



## alexachucarro (Jan 11, 2003)

Can someone please explain what Tabs are?!?

Could they also include a screenshot too?


----------



## fryke (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow. It's nice that it opens them in the Finder... You can't actually set Safari to use Fetch yet. Filed it as a bug, but I think that'll take until either you can set your favourite FTP app in System Prefs or version 1.0 final of Safari.

I don't mind it not having tabs, I mind it not having shortcuts like OW. I've already told Apple to add that feature, but really, the bookmarks work quite well indeed. So does autocomplete. And it's so fast that I don't really need tabs.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2003)

tabs here in this pic, under the address bar ....  

^^^^^^^^

Tabs pictured  for you alex ....


----------



## toast (Jan 11, 2003)

> Can someone please explain what Tabs are?!?
> Could they also include a screenshot too?



Oh my God... you missed something GREAT there man. Don't you know Chimera ?
www.mozilla.org/projects/chimera/

Tabbed browsing is one of the major improvements to Web browsing ! Open dozens of links in one click... switch from one window to another in a second...

Oh and by the way, tabs are coming to Konqueror, ie. to Safari.
http://dot.kde.org/1026154326/


----------



## Skyzyx (Jan 11, 2003)

If you download a copy of Netscape 7.0+, Mozilla 1.1+, or Chimera, you'll know what tabs are.


----------



## plastic (Jan 11, 2003)

Tabs are coming according to some leaks... I do hope it is true...


----------



## alexachucarro (Jan 11, 2003)

Can you still cycle through tabs using Command-Tab? If so PERFECT!


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 11, 2003)

Well seeing as Apple's "thing" is simplicity I doubt rather highly that Safari will see tabs. Unless, of course, they receive a boat-load of requests for it through feedback.

Here's to hoping...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 11, 2003)

Jus Downloaded the update, and went to replace the app over the previous version in the apps folder. apparently i didn't have priveledges, so i proceeded move the old version to the trash, and the new one into the apps folder. Now, it seemed fine, but when i launch it, it pops up in the dock (and the graphic is infact a FOLDER Icon?!) ... it then jus quits, and there's nothing Safari in sight! 

<< shrug >> is there any pref files i need to remove!? ...I had used the Safari Enhancer to allow the debug menu and such, for the previous version, maybe thats @ fault?! 

Help! ... i'm back with Tabs on chimera << lifes a bitch, eh? LOL >>

Neyo


----------



## mfsri (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *Jus Downloaded the update, and went to replace the app over the previous version in the apps folder. apparently i didn't have priveledges, Neyo *



Did you quit Safari before trying to replace it?


----------



## wiz (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *Can you still cycle through tabs using Command-Tab? If so PERFECT!
> 
> *




obviously NOT

command + tab is to cycle through currently opened applications


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *"The term of this License shall commence upon your download or first use of the Apple Software and will terminate automatically without notice from Apple upon the commercial release of the Apple Software, or June 30, 2003, whichever occurs first. "  Prepare to paym guys.,..
> *


Not necesarily... that just means that if you continue to use the beta after the final is released, anything that goes wrong is not Apple's responsibility... including any bugs you find. Essentially they will not support an unlicensed product, and why should they support the beta if the final is a free download? I don't know, charging for a well-integrated program that is not an iApp (no "i") seems silly, it would be like charging for Mail or Address Book. They are now optional pieces of the OS more than separate Apps.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mfsri _
> *Did you quit Safari before trying to replace it? *



yes, but it was still in the dock, didn't suppose that'd matter, the dock icon is just like an alias when not loaded, right?! 

Anyhow, my point now is, if i download a new one, its corrupt, it does this stupid thing, and never works .... i must have pref files or something which need to be removed! ... something is holding me back! 


Neyo


----------



## julianem (Jan 12, 2003)

why won't safari read flash sites? mine just quits in terror


----------



## wiz (Jan 12, 2003)

try updating ur flash


----------



## Ricky (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, Ed!  

My build is running okay, no bugs to report.  Except my web site still diplays funky.  Blah...    I guess it's time to update the interface.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

some things start to go on my nerves on chimera.

- it NEVER displayes the only forum i've tried to see with it, correctly. 95 % of the times headers missing completelly. 80 % times half of the images including reply button, go to read messages, half or all smiles missing...
i'm not that amazed that you've got nearly the speed of chimera that it makes an excuse to have to refresh the page  times to do anything.

- i don't WANT to install flash or real player to see the ads. i want to block the ads. gimme the blck button. 

- kernel panic. untill proven otherwise, i give the fault to safari. it was the only thing running that can have caused it.

- and that metal gives me headache.

uh, one thing i like.. it doesnt have the lang.projs 
but neither has chimera..


----------



## Javintosh (Jan 12, 2003)

two hints from macosxhints.com:

remove brushed metal look from safari http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030108095526158#comments

disable flash ads in mozilla-based browsers (e.g. chimera), which also works in safari http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20021127061854547


----------

